# Being too available



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am a very affectionate person and it is hard to hold back, but I think I need to. I make advances on my husband all the time and constantly compliment him because I love him so much, but I think I need to give him some room to breathe. Maybe if I stop making advances all the time it would give him some time to make some on me. I think being overly affectionate can have the opposite effect and push someone away. It is going to be hard to restrain myself.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Why do you think you are too affectionate? Has you husband expressed that to you?

You might find this thread to be of interest.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/21278-thermostat-ultimate-barometer-your-r.html


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

That was a good post, norajane. I think I told him he was attractive one too many times so I am trying to keep my thoughts to himself. My thermastat runs hot. His isn't cool, but I get the impression that I should back off a bit.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

What makes you think you should back off? Is there a problem?


----------

